
Ask HN: What are the popular open source SOA testing frameworks? - ksomisetty
I am looking for a list of open source SOA testing frameworks ?
The features i am looking for is
1. mocking of down stream API calls
2. mocking of various response codes
3. automatic test data generation<p>Any other relvant frameworks is also welcome.
======
Carol_dev
[https://warewolf.io/ESB-blog/testing-framework-latest-
releas...](https://warewolf.io/ESB-blog/testing-framework-latest-release/) You
can try the new testing framework in Warewolf. You can download the software
from [https://warewolf.io](https://warewolf.io) for a 30-day free trail

